# Удалена опухоль(Эпендимома Gr3) на уровне Th8-Th12 сегментов (поражение  двигательного нерва)



## Romero (4 Авг 2011)

Диагноз: Интрамедуллярная кистозно-солидная опухоль (эпендимома) на уровне Th8-Th12 сегментов. Нижний спастический глубокий парапарез, больше справа, с нарушением функции тазовых органов по типу задержки.

Опухоль удалена, прошло 20 дней изменений нет, только частично подергивание левой ноги, правая не функционирует!!

Посоветуйте дальнейшее восcтановление ОЧЕНЬ СРОЧНО????


----------



## nuwa (5 Авг 2011)

Ромеро, пожалуйста, дайте больше информации. В качестве подсказки см. Создание тем.


----------



## Romero (5 Авг 2011)

Этому человеку 49лет.
В течении 5 лет была боль в пояснице, усталость в ногах, врачи "находили" грыжу,в итоге после очередного МРТ нашли опухоль(эпендимома) операцию проводили в НИИТО г.Новосибирск

Послеоперационное течение (из выписки) В послеоперационном периоде у больного развивается синдром полного нарушения проводимости спинного мозга с уровня Th10 на фоне интромедуллярного поражения опухолевым процессом чувствительных и двигательных путей.


----------

